# Lyle McDonald Ult. Diet 2.0 Workout



## imcleish (May 4, 2007)

Hi,
I read The Ultimate Diet 2.0 by Lyle McDonald and in it he recommends 4 full body workouts/week when coupled with his diet.  M & T full body with reps of 15-20 to deplete glycogen stores, then working more in the 6-12 rep range on Thursday and 3-6 on Saturday.  Has anyone tried this?  Doesn't lifting 4 days of full body seem like it could be overtraining?  I get wiped out from 3 full body workouts/week.   I just wanted to see what some of you thought of this...
thanks...


----------



## danzik17 (May 4, 2007)

Doesn't make sense to me personally.  You're going to be depleting glycogen stores during any strenuous workout, not just one with high reps - that's why the PWO shake exists, to replenish those glycogen stores and promote recovery.

And I do feel like 4 full body workouts per week is over-training.  You should have a day to rest your body in-between full body workouts - you grow when you rest, not when you're in the gym.


----------



## imcleish (May 4, 2007)

That's what I was thinking.  15-20 reps seems like alot too.  thanks for the reply.


----------



## BuzzU (May 4, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Doesn't make sense to me personally.  You're going to be depleting glycogen stores during any strenuous workout, not just one with high reps - that's why the PWO shake exists, to replenish those glycogen stores and promote recovery.
> 
> And I do feel like 4 full body workouts per week is over-training.  You should have a day to rest your body in-between full body workouts - you grow when you rest, not when you're in the gym.



That is the purpose of the diet, to deplete glycogen stores.  You don't replenish them after the workouts.  By doing this all week, there will be a supercompensation for glycogen stores during the refeed period.

Your not supposed to do the depletion workouts with maximal weights anyway.  What's most important is the time under tension.  Each set should last 45 - 60 seconds.  With a steady lifting tempo, that would take ~ 15 reps to accomplish.

Also, you don't do this type of diet for a prolonged period of time.  I believe Lyle recommends to not do it for over a month without taking a break, if I'm not mistaken.  That's why you shouldn't have a problem with the rigorous training schedule.


----------



## imcleish (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, he suggests 6-8 weeks and says that most should get under 10% (assuming you're 10-15 which is who he recommends this diet for) after 6-8 weeks if they follow it properly.  I'll try the workout as he suggests....


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2007)

yes, it works well.

it makes perfect sense too.

I have trained full body 4 times a week.

Did you read the entire book?  He tells you how to set it up properly and why certain things are done.


----------



## danzik17 (May 4, 2007)

While we're on the topic of books - got any good recommendations for ones to read on either diet or training?  

I get the idea of how to set diet/training up now thanks to the forums, but now I want to know exactly why things are done that way.  That and I'm gonna have a ton of free time with the summer coming up


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2007)

I would read UD2.0.  It is good.

Other books for training that are good are

"Science and Practice of Strength Training" by Zatsiorsky
"Supertraining" by Siff
"Designing Strength and Conditioning Facilities and Programs" by Boyle
"Functional Training for Sports" by Boyle
"Super Squats" by Strossen
"Dinasour training" by Kubik

There are a ton other.  Just read everything you can get your hands on.

Pick up an exercise physiology textbook too if you what to understand that stuff more indepth.


----------



## imcleish (May 15, 2007)

Hey, a question regarding the glycogen depletion workouts that Lyle suggests you do on Monday and Tuesday on the Ultimate Diet 2.0.  He suggests you do 6 sets of 15-20 reps/bodypart both days to deplete glycogen levels.  In effect, you end up doing over 40 sets because you end up doing Bench, Rows, Leg Press, Leg curls, Bis, tris, lat raises and calfs.   My question is, if I'm doing 6 sets of bench press and rows, is it necessary to also do some curls, tri extensions and lat raises to deplete glycogen in my bis, tris and shoulders?  I would think that the bench and rows would take care of this.  Just wondering what you guys think. Thanks...


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2007)

the goal is to do a lot of mechanical work.  don't think about bi's and tri's.


----------



## imcleish (May 16, 2007)

ok, thanks.


----------

